# Update: Miss Moonpie ****4/24 Baby Is Here!!!****



## jstarr78 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello to all the "Aunties" here. (that's what I have heard you all are called) I had posted in the regular Miniature forum needing advice on my miniature mare who is ready to foal any day. I have received some great advice but the number one was to repost here so I can get more advice from those who are in the knowledge on this subject.

I bought Moonpie March 21 of this year. She was in really bad condition body weight, skin, and hoof wise. Basically a mess. I only bought her because the breeders I was purchasing my miniature stallion from brought her along when they delivered him hoping I would take her. They had gotten her in a herd dispersal and apparently in no hurry to keep her long. When I first saw her the only word that came to mind was homely, but rescuing and rehabilitating horses has been what I have done for 5 years now and I couldn't let her slip away.

With her care I immediately brought out my vet, we came up with a feeding schedule to put weight on her.At that time she was taped ad weighed 220#. She is 38 inches tall. I brought out farrier to start correcting her hooves, she had foundered the year before as well as being slightly club footed in the back. I ended up having to shave her between the infestation of horse lice with a fungal infection on parts of her skin.

It wasn't until last month that she started showing signs of putting weight on. Then all of a sudden in a matter of weeks she was twice as round and we had no idea why. So of course the vet was brought out and guess what pregnant. I will go ahead and add my vet isn't 100% knowledgeable on miniatures, but I have used her for 5 years and she is really dedicated. At that visit we taped her again, weight came in around 275# ( my vet rounds to nearest 5, not sure why but she does) and gestation was estimated to be around 310-320 days. She did not have a bag, and had begun displaying the first stage labor signs pacing, laying down frequently, passing bowels and urinating a lot. My vet has given a grim expectation of the foal surviving because of the lack of proper nourishment in the beginning of the pregnancy and that we had her on a fescue blend hay from March 21 when we got her until around the first week of June. We do not if she had fescue prior to us owning her. We have discussed using the medication to bring her milk in, but my vet advised it may be a waste of money as she does not see a good outcome.

This was all 2 weeks ago. I have been grateful we haven't had a foal yet so that we can get some more vitamins and more feed into her. She is currently being fed 2#s of an TM12 solution/Alfalfa pellet mixture twice a day( morning and evening), 3-4 hours of pasture time. Then in a dry lot for the remainder of the day with 2-3 flakes of bermuda hay. Also given 2-3 flakes bermuda in the evening when she is put in her stall. We are also adding a vitamin for pregnant mares into her feed. She has constant access to a mineral block, and fresh water.

Her bag has begun to develop although it is not waxing or dripping milk, her vulva appears to be stretched( what my sister told me, she breeds quarter horses, this is my first foal) and up until two days ago she was laying down and getting up frequently,having an increased amount of bowel movements,rubbing her head against her front legs, biting her sides, yawning a lot. The past two days have been increasingly boring,as now she has taken to not laying down at all and either standing in the same corner sleeping or staring at the wall or munching on hay. I haven't seen her lay down once in two days and I check on her once every hour and probably sit in the barn for a good 15-20 min just to make sure. I know some mares are shy about being watched so I observe her from the hay loft, which I usually am able to sneak up there without her noticing.

I am posting pictures of her from when I first got her to current pictures taken today, plus photos of her bag and vulva today.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hang in there sweatheart, I'm sure the aunties will be here soon. Wishing the best of luck with this one. Bless you! Terry


----------



## chandab (Aug 11, 2013)

She's looking really good in those new pictures. While you wait for the aunties to respond, check out the pinned posts at the top of this forum about what to look for with minis and impending birth signs and also what to do if things go wrong.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I have her put up for the night. Checked her and everything seems the same, except is it normal for her bag to seem more swollen in the evening. It doesn't look much bigger than the photos from earlier but it feels thicker, like more solid and hard. She also has runny bowels. will be checking every hour from this point.

Just want to say thanks to those who pointed me in this direction, I have read a lot of goo information here that I wasn't finding elsewhere.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I have done my first check tonight and she was lying down until the barn cat jumped into her stall chasing a moth. I have a light inside and it really brings them in. I still have my questions regarding going into actual labor regarding behavior. I have read some really great stuff that describes the labor process and I know of the signs such as pacing, tail swishing, biting the sides and she has displayed many of these for the last two weeks. Tonight before she was startled to standing she was doing something new that she hasn't been doing lately. She was laying down, not fully, and every few minutes would sway her head back and forth, then go still for about 5-10 min then start swaying again. After she stood up she started twitching her nose against the stall wall but then went back to munching hay. Also she has only had one bowel movement since going in and it was pretty much liquid. She usually has about 4 or more every couple of hours. Have been concerned with that as well, not sure if it is normal for her to go soo much. She keeps me busy cleaning out her stall. Also her urine is toxic lol. It smells aweful and is very cloudy.

Going back out to check her now, probably won't be back tonight, but going to make some coffee so might be.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh and I am probably going to be super annoying. I over think everything naturally, it's my personality. But I have become so attached to this little lady that I am filled with paranoia and concern for the foal. So it's impossible for me to relax. So I will probably announce every little detail of anything new she does, seeing how I have basically stared at her for hours on end trying to "learn" her. SO apologies before hand, because I may get out of control.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the nursery! The 'aunties' here will have you totally relaxed in no time! Hope all goes well for you both


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi and welcme to the Nutty Nursery - glad you switched here from the main forum, hopefully we can help you successfully get a little baby from your sweet Moonpie.





You have made brilliant steps in bringing Moonpie back to health - she's looking so much better, well done you! As I live in the UK I dont have much knowledge regarding possible fescue 'damage' except what I have learned on here, but will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

It seems to me as though her digestive system may be upset (nothing to do with the coming baby). Not sure what might be causing this - maybe the fescue (is this possible - can others on here tell me?) or it could be that she still has worms, or even that her diet is a bit rich/upsetting her, or could be ulcers - just throwing out suggestions here for others to consider as she shouldn't be having loose/watery droppings at this stage. Just wondering if the alfalfa mix might be too rich, although I know that it is a good source of protein. What about trying a good mare and foal feed - change over very slowly if you do - also you will need to feed her a feed that is suitable for a foal to nibble at (they usually try to share their Momma's feed by the time they are a week old) and I'm not sure that your alfalfa mix will be suitable???

I know you are worried about her, but try to keep calm, she needs you to stay calm! And dont worry about repeated posting, we are here to answer all your questions/concerns however silly they may seem to you. Just make sure you keep everything on this one thread as it is much easier for us to refer back for pictures and info than if we have to search through numerous different threads.





Good luck - will be saying prayers for Moonpie and her little baby.

ps. Please can we have your name!


----------



##  (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome here! And we're very glad to see how much improved she has gotten since you've been giving her your loving care. She's looking SO much better.

Please explain what is ......2#s of an TM12 solution/Alfalfa pellet mixture twice a day( morning and evening), What is the TM12 solution? The Alfalfa is good for her, as it's giving her the boost of protein she and baby so desperately need. I would immediately move her over to a mare/foal feed -- like Purina Omolene 300 or something designed for these late stage mommy's to be. Also, if you can find some Alfalfa hay -- I would offer her that as well. It helps get the protein level higher, and is a natural tummy soother. The diarrhea is a bit "out of place" at this stage so perhaps moving her to an alfalfa or alfalfa mix hay would help "bind her" and stop the runny poop As I said, alfalfa is a natural tummy soother, so she should start feeling better.

Since she's building a nice udder, and you say it started about 2 weeks ago, I don't think you're going to need anything to help her bring in her milk. It's coming along quite naturally, and she should have a nice udder when she's ready to go. Udders can take 4-6 weeks to fill, and hers is looking very nice. I think she'll grow more in the next couple of weeks (hopefully she'll go another couple of weeks). She is looking good in the hooha -- slightly elongated -- but I think she's got a bit more to go there as well. Another way to check is to slightly part the lips of the vulva and check the color. "Normally" it wll be a pink or salmon color. But just before foaling it can turn quite red looking -- so that's another sign of foaling.

She's a pretty girl, and you've done wonderfully with her. We've had several rescue mares here that have foaled some beautiful babies, so we'll all just think VERY postively that she is bringing you a healthy baby and we're here to help you get it safely to the ground. Remember, nature was pulling nutrients from her to give to baby when she was starving -- so with her good food now, her body caught up to her pregnancy and she is getting things right for baby.

If you have the ability you may try offering her food several times a day to help bring her tummy along -- and help keep her system totally occupied with eating good food all day long.

WELCOME here -- and ask any questions you have, as we're all here to share and help this baby arrive healthy and strong.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone,

First off I would like to anser Anna by introducing myself. My name is Jody. So nice to meet everyone.

Second, I would like to say last night was a long night. I was concerned that her bowels were loose and then even more concerned that as the night stretched on she wasn't having anymore bowel movements. I am not sure if horses constipate as I have never incountered it before, but at around 2am she had a very large, solid looking bowel movement. At least it wasn't runny but I may switch her to an alfalfa hay as suggested to calm her tummy. I don't think she has an issue with parasites right now, after we discovered her pregnant we wormed her . I can't remember the name of it, it's gentler than safe guard. My sister brought it and it's what she uses on her quarter horse foals.

CastleRock, 2#, 2pounds,



I don't usually use a lot of abbrev. type things myself. TM12 solution is a 12% protein feed with a good balance of everything. It's kind of an all purpose feed that can be feed to pregnant mares, performance horses, young horses, and even seniors. You just adjust the amount fed to ensure a proper balance of nutrients. I was mixing various types of feed to suit different horses I have and my vet suggested it because it's simpler, meets my feed needs and cost effective. As I have dealt with rescue horses the feeding requirements of my animals constantly changes. We also have a resident "old man" as I call him. He is a 38yr old palamino quarter horse and I was feeding him senior feed but it was getting rather expensive. The TM12 is adequete for him as well. If they need something extra like Joint supplements, colt grow, or other viatamins we just add those in. It also comes in a 14% protein but is the same feed so if we need more it can easily be switched without having to do the slow add in switch because it is basically the same feed, just more protein.

Oh and thank you for the compliments on her looks, it has taken some effort but rewarding. When I shaved her and really saw how terrible her body condition was my heart sunk. I also began to think that her health wasn't great when she was taking so long to show improvement in body weight from march to June, of course when she pretty much blew up in size through June, that has me scratching my head. Discovering she was pregnant gave me some comfort knowing all the nutrients where probably going to baby, but also gave me something entirely new to be worried about.

I am hoping, as much as it pains me to admit, that she will hold in the little darling for a few more weeks. It will make me feel more confident about the health of the foal, and her. On the other hand, I can't wait for this to be over. I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone would want to go through this on purpose. Of course once I see a beautiful, healthy little foal on the ground I will have my answer, but until then I believe I shall go mad. Moonpie is definately going to add more grey hairs to my head than my children. I think so far I have at least 50 moments where I observe something that makes my heart stop and think " this is it" and it be gas, or a long lazy stretch.

Not to mention tonight, where she has finally decided that she wants to lay down again( went 2 days with virtually no laying down for any lenght of time, just rolling) but that she was going to continously turn and glance at her behind and lay fully down and stretch, and then repeat. After 45 min of this I gave up and went inside to lay down for another hour. Then this morning after putting kids on the bus I went to check on her, feed her, clean her stall and I usually spend 30 minutes rubbing her down and scratching her favorite spots and the little devil bit me. She has never bit. She wasn't very interested in me touching her sides at all, and don't even think about grabbin her tail.

I really wish she could just tell me when. Trying to decipher her behaviors is painstaking. I would much rather be dealing with a crazy horse than a pregnant one.

Well ladies and or gents, if anything comes up I will post. I will be sure to photo document any changes I notice and share. Oh one question I forgot about,is it normal for her to start looking skinnier. I swear this morning she didn't look nearly as round, more like she was sucking it in.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm so glad you moved over to this board. It's a wonderful place to be and we are all like family and support each other with kindness and humor. The Nutty Nursery Aunties are just the absolute best. I can't add any helpful information but just wanted to welcome you and say thank you for taking in this mare. You've done an amazing job with her.


----------



##  (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, that "slimming down" is usually an indication that baby is moving/has moved into position. That could last, or baby might move around again -- we call that look being "slab-sided" -- that's when baby's spine lines up with mommas.

So, all is sounding good. Watchng her is very good. I'm thinking she'll go a little bit longer for you, and that would certainly be good for both her and baby.

Watch for those changes in personality -- it can be a give-away to her getting closer. But really, all of us have good/bad days -- especially when we're at the end of a pregnancy, so just keep a careful watch as you are doing, and keep the pictures coming.

We're all here and "watching" !!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi and Welcome!

A thought on her bowel issues, I love keeping it all simple. Lots of grass or hay with free access to water can do a lot to help reset a horse's system, especially if things are a bit out of whack with a lot of changes going on.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello this Evening y'all

I had a stressful day yesterday. First one of the horses I board walked up to the barn dragging his back leg. I off course thought the worse, it looked broken. I had to call the owner and the use their own vet so of course call the vet as well. Thank goodness it after several hours of extreme stress we learned it was a stifle injury, and within the hour the vet was there he actually started walking better. Talk about relief.

On a different note, the vet saw Miss Moonpie in the dry lot and asked what's wrong with that horse. I told him expecting and was out for her time in the sun. His reply that horse isn't pregnant, she isn't pear shaped. If anything in the second trimester. I explained as unannoyed as possible about my vet evaluation which he just shrugged his shoulders at, and added that's why I don't treat mini's. I had to just walk off, he made me so mad.

As far as miss moonpie currently, still doing about the same.Her bowels are back to normal . I do think her temper flare is here to stay for a while. She has become increasing antisocial and somewhat aggressive. I have to have someone with me to hold her just to mess with her now because she tries to run off, bit, and even kick. My sweet little girl is becoming a little brat. I am concerned with in the past few days her bag has seems to of shrunk instead of enlarge. When I feel it you can feel thickness high in the bag, they just aren't swelled like before. I am putting pictures up so that you all can see for yourselves. They aren't the best, waited too long and had to use a flashlight, plus she wasn't feeling cooperative.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't help but express a bit of excitement, but I just finished a check on Moonpie and I examined her bag since I am concerned with the shrinkage but I gave a squeeze and a tiny clear droplet appeared. Is this colostrum? I don't want to get excited over nothing, but this is the first time that I have seen anything come out.

Oh and she nipped at me for it all. Seriously considering a name change to something with devil in it


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL!! With most of my mares, anything more than a gentle run over their udders with my hand will be met with a "no no, what the h*ll do you think you are doing"!! Which is half the reason that we never milk test as they get closer.

Regarding udder shrinkage, it is perfectly normal as things progress, so I think this is another sign that she will go a little while yet before she foals. But I have to add that she is looking better in her condition every time you post pictures - brilliant!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought you could use a bit of cheer... I once bought a foal that was out of a mare that had gone through what your mini mare had. That foal was drop dead gorgeous without a flaw, so she can have a healthy baby. The people who rescued her mother didn't know she was pregnant and she was as bad or worse than your little girl. I pray that everything goes well and that the baby IS healthy!


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am beginning to agree that we may have a while to go. She seems to be looking smaller in size as each day passes. Of course our gestation approximation was an educated guess on the part of my vet, who isn't familiar for mini's. I think while we are waiting I am going to try to find a different veterinarian that is more in tune to miniatures. Posting more pics of Moonpie, she is really looking smaller.









I think she is going backwards. On a different note I want to also share pictures of my little stud Tyrian. Still looking for an appy mare to capitalize on having roan babies. He is still a little round but working on slimming the guy down.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 14, 2013)

Smaller could mean baby is getting into position!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a very cute little fella you have there - thanks for the pics of him and Moonpie, we love seeing everyone's 'other' animals!


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice boy! Appaloosas are my favorites, as you might have guessed. We'll just watch Moonpie and see how she "grows". Hard to tell, but the pictures always help.

Speaking of pictures.....how about another one of the fabulous baby!


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well not sure if Moonpie is trying to play with my emotions but when I went to check/feed her this morning her bag has swollen to double the size it was a week ago. It looks painful and is hot and very firm to the touch. I didn't mess with it too much as she is still irritable. Will put pictures up as soon as she is finished eating.

A question about her eating habits. I just find this odd. For the past few days when she eats she has been chewing all her food and spitting it out until it's a powdery mush. She ends up eating it all but I have never had her take her time or display this weird act. I have observed the same kind of action when she is eating her hay too. Chewing it up and then spitting it out.


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2013)

I would have her teeth checked to see if they need floating......or she enjoys eating mush!

Very exciting news about her changes. Keep us posted!!


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 15, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Nice boy! Appaloosas are my favorites, as you might have guessed. We'll just watch Moonpie and see how she "grows". Hard to tell, but the pictures always help.
> 
> Speaking of pictures.....how about another one of the fabulous baby!


Thank you! I think he is just a doll, and I love blue roans. I had heard that a stud could be a handful but he doesn't act "studdy" at all. My children get him out and groom and bathe and crawl all over him and he just soaks the attention up. The smaller ones even ride him in our round pen and you would never think he is a stud. My sister has a full sized appaloosa that looks just like him. We tease and call him Junior. Your appaloosa's are beautiful, I have looked at your website and checked them out.

I will posting new pics of moonpie here shortly, her bag has made some extreme development.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are Moonpie's pictures for this morning. I am amazed at the change in her bag from yesterday.


----------



## happy appy (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't think I would be going to far away today, she is looking very close! Safe foaling!


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just wanted to add these, they are some comparisons of the changes starting from the 11th to today. Don't know why I didn't take pictures on the 12th. I am now realizing I need to be more consistent with the angles I take of her.


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2013)

You've REALLY have gotten the hang of the pictures! And she's definitely making changes and very fast!


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmm, I don't understand this pregnant mare stuff. Her bag is already back to looking like it was yesterday. Is that normal. I turned her out in the pasture for 2 hours and just went to put her back in and we are shrunk again. I am starting to wonder if I have been fooled and that this may be a phantom.


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2013)

It is VERY common for an udder the "shrink" with exercise. Perfectly normal. The telltale sign will be when it stays "up" all day long -- even with exercise. So, she's giving you a breather, not to worry.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well not sure if it means too much but one, we have clear liquid coming from both teats(getting test strips tomorrow), two she is really agitated tonight. Usually I can go in with her laying down and she doesn't give me a second thought. I can even go in and she just lays there and I can love all over her. Tonight I have checked on her 3 times so far and each time I walked up she was laying down and the moment she heard me she jumps up. She also did not finish dinner tonight, probably ate half, hard to tell what was left was all mush.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 15, 2013)

Aw exciting!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 18, 2013)

How is your mare doing today?


----------



## Mousie96 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi I thought I would stop by and say hi! I love your girl! She is beautiful and you did a amazing job getting her back in shape!!! I hope you have a safe foaling!


----------



## Mousie96 (Aug 18, 2013)

Also how many days do you think she is?


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mousie96 said:


> Also how many days do you think she is?


We only have an estimation but we are thinking now somewhere around 320-330. The vet gave us the estimation.

Allure, she is doing well, her bag is still swelling shrinking. It seems to be following a pattern. It will be swollen in the AM and then shrink by late afternoon, stay smaller for roughly two days and then shrink again. It seems to swell back larger each time. I have pictures, but my dog chewed up my camera cord to hook to computer so got to pick up another one. I will update hopefully tomorrow with pictures for the last few days. I am thinking we may have a month or longer left, but still checking on her often. I am trying to work out if I can hook up a cam in the barn. I can only have satelite internet where I am so not sure if it would broadcast.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 19, 2013)

Naughty dog, doesn't he/she know that the Aunties need regular pictures?? LOL!!

I very much doubt that you will have to wait another month to see this little baby - cant wait for those up to date pics.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 19, 2013)

jstarr78 said:


> We only have an estimation but we are thinking now somewhere around 320-330. The vet gave us the estimation.
> 
> Allure, she is doing well, her bag is still swelling shrinking. It seems to be following a pattern. It will be swollen in the AM and then shrink by late afternoon, stay smaller for roughly two days and then shrink again. It seems to swell back larger each time. I have pictures, but my dog chewed up my camera cord to hook to computer so got to pick up another one. I will update hopefully tomorrow with pictures for the last few days. I am thinking we may have a month or longer left, but still checking on her often. I am trying to work out if I can hook up a cam in the barn. I can only have satelite internet where I am so not sure if it would broadcast.


Can you take the card out of the camera and load the photos on the computer that way?


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, finally got another cord today and took new pictures today.Not going to back track unless you guys think it is necessary. Her bag is shrunk back down but is it me or does her belly look dropped some. Oh and the pictures where taken after trying to catch her for 30 min, the food brib did not work. Had to wear her down until she just gave up.










Oh and I wanted to share pictures of my sweet yearling APHA colt. His name is Romeo. I bought him at 6 months, and discovered at 7 months that he had a major parasite infection. Apparently he had never been wormed and when we wormed him it caused a flush of all adults and then a hatch of all the eggs in his system. We almost lost him, but we are a determined bunch and he seems to have a lot of will. Then he got ringworm (ugh), and rain rot on his legs. Poor guy is finally fit enough to be turned back out in the big pasture, only during midday when it is dry, and has finally put most the weight back on. He has some unusual roan markings that we are curious to see if the grow bolder or fade away, so far they have only become larger. Oh and it looks like he has texas on one side.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh poor boy, he has had a hard time of it, hopefully things will start to improve from now on, bless him - love his markings with his Texas map!!

Moonpie's three steps forward, two steps back is quite normal for a lot of mares - just extremely annoying for us! LOL!! From the latest pics it does look as though she has a little while to go yet, but with her history you just never know!

May I ask why you have her tail wrapped? Normally there is no need to wrap tails until a mare actually goes into labour - actually we never wrap tails at all, just sweeping them to one side as we assist in the birth, but I do know a lot of folks do wrap/bandage tails at that late stage.


----------



## jstarr78 (Aug 21, 2013)

yea Anna the poor guy just has had the worst of luck. I bought him for my niece to train in hunter jumper because when I first saw him he was all legs. Now we are just hoping that he gets healthy and stays that way. The only thing I can say is him having been sick has made him an extremely mellow horse. You can do anything with or to him. It's funny we offer him treats and and will not eat them. You offer him a peptol tablet and he gobbles it up like candy. He doesn't like treats, but likes medicine.

As far as moonpie I am with you. I think I still have a while yet to go, but I hope it isn't going to be too long. We are already starting to have cold weather, and I don't want it to be too cold. Just more to worry about. I wrap her tail to get her accustomed to it. I actually took it out after taking the pictures and putting her back in the stall. it also helps keep debris out of her tail when she is in the pasture. A lot of prickly bushes and stuff to get stuck in there. We usually only bushhog it twice in spring and summer but we have had so much rain this year that it's growing wild.


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2013)

Poor guy -- he looks like he's doing well for you. Hope he just gets better and better for you.

LOVE the pictures! I had a mare with a "decoration" on her side, too. It was so "neat" to look at.

This was Candee. She wasn't just going for a state, she wanted the whole USA!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anything happening?!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 2, 2013)

Moonpie update?


----------



## secuono (Jan 14, 2014)

I wanted an update, too. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 15, 2014)

I would love to hear whats going on with her.


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I fell of the earth. It is been a long time an I apologize for the absence. So with an update on miss moonpie, turns out I was completely wrong. She was nowhere near as far along as originally thought. All we can guess is she was so malnourished that when she put on the weight fast and having known she was exposed to a stud we just assumed....plus with her bag filling and shrinking, it was all so confusing, and me being a newbie didn't help. THe good news, moonpie is pregnant. I have actually started the baby watch tonight. This time there are more signs, her vulva is very pink, she is bagging but not heavy, she dropped earlier today.Oh and I will post pictures of her tomorrow if we don't have a baby tonight but she is huge. I didnt think she could get any bigger than she was but the poor girls enormous. A lovely enormous but I don't know how she manages to stand. And so lopsided, looks painful. Again, sorry I have kept you all in wonder, but I am back and will be keeping regular updates.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 19, 2014)

SOUNDS LIKE SOME EXCITMENT SOON


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Welcome (or welcome back I should say)

Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Great to hear from you again - keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

So glad you're back!

If she's still really lopsided, baby may have dropped but not lined up into position. Think of baby as 'lining' up with his/her spine the same as momma's. When this happens, usually the tummy sides will become flat-sided, and all should be good to go!

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay, only got a few pictures this morning and some didn't turn out so going to post the ones that are decent.I will take some more before the day is out. I watched her off and on most of the night, she was yawning a lot and wagging her back end and doing what looked like trying to pee but she never did. No lying down. Hopefully we'll have a baby soon for real this time lol.

Other news on my homefront. I have my vet coming out in a few weeks to do a blood test on my racking mare who I think may be bred. The only issue there is the only stud she was every exposed to was my mini stud. He is 32-33 inches tall and she is a little under 14 hands, I don't see how that could be possible. Any one ever heard of or experienced something like this? I will put pictures of her up later as well.


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh yes! Where there is a will there's a way. I've often bred very tiny stallions to tall mares. I even had one mare who would actually squat down to reach the stallion's 'target' zone for him!

Will be interesting to see what the vet says! LOL


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 20, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh yes! Where there is a will there's a way. I've often bred very tiny stallions to tall mares. I even had one mare who would actually squat down to reach the stallion's 'target' zone for him!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what the vet says!


well castlerock, the lst time she cam into season was August and she was very receptive to our little guys advances. I actually made a comment to my mom that is she squatted any lower or he got her on a downhill slope,9 we have a very hilly pasture), that he would get her. I asked her if I needed to take him out until she was out of season but she said not to worry about it he was too small to accomplish anything.


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 20, 2014)

More pictures of moonpie today, the ones of her bag aren't great because she is so fuzzy it is hard to get to them. I am also putting some pictures of my racking mare. She was dodging me a bit. Hiding around my new gelding mini Zeus. She doesn't look pregnant really but thinking maybe because she lost weight on her regular feed regiment, which I thought was strange. I have since started feeding her like a pergnant mare and she is putting the weight back on. She would be around 7 months if bred. And then I am adding pictures of another new addition. He is a chestnut egyptian arabian 2 year old colt. He still needs weight, was a sort of rescue. ( Previous owner won him in a raffle and didn't really know how to take care of a young horse).

Oh, and moonpie has not eaten any of her hay or feed this morning.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Moonpie certainly looks very close, so yes I think you should be parked right alongside her overnight from now on! Sorry cant really tell if your other mare is pregnant from the picture, but I have had a 13.2 successfully impregnate a 16.3, so as far as I'm concerned anything is possible. LOL!!

Like the look of your new boy, poor little chap, still he will soon improve under your care - good luck with him.


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well Moonpie is stalled for the evening. I checked her bagging, slowly progressing, felt just a bit fuller than earlier today, no waxing. I almost get a kick, literally, every time I check. She isn't too happy with all this attention right now. I did notice when I checked the color in her vulva that she has darker pink splotches inside, that's new. She seems more streamlined as well, still bulgy on the sides but her belly doesn't look as low anymore. There was about 1/4 of her feed remaining and most of the hay, and I am not even sure if she did the eating of feed because I caught my billy goat over in the corral paying her a visit.


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2014)

Moonpie looks very close, as Anna said. It appears from the top view, that baby is lining up -- spine matching spine -- so watching her close now is very important. Praying for a happy and uneventful foaling !!


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 21, 2014)

Good day all, no baby last night..Took more pictures of moonpie for you all to review. To me she is looking thinner. Her bag is still slowly progressing and it is firm to the touch. She was very eager to get out into the paddock, and her appetite has returned in full force. I am hoping that in the next few days we will see more progress, or a baby lol. Oh and I did the nail test, and from what I could tell it says filly( I am so hoping for a filly).


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks as though she's getting really close - have you got anyone who can help you do the night watches so that you can get the odd snooze and not get too tired?

Good luck - safe foaling!


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

She's moving ahead really nicely! Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling!


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 22, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Looks as though she's getting really close - have you got anyone who can help you do the night watches so that you can get the odd snooze and not get too tired?
> 
> Good luck - safe foaling!


I have my fiance doing checks in the early morning so I can get some sleep Anna but he said if anything happens he is coming and getting me right away, he isn't a horse person really. I actually fell asleep in the barn last night. He came out and got me at 5am this morning. I am hoping it is going to be soon. She is becoming more agitated. She has never bitten and last night just touching her side she nipped at me and touching her bag is almost off limits now or I get a kick.


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pictures for today. A lot of bag progress. Is it normal to swell forward of the nipples? Looks strange to me lol, maybe because I have never seen it. I don't know what is going on with the belly, she looks so lumpy to me and lower again. The weather has finally warmed up, looking at hitting 70 today but this warm weather is bringing in the storms as well.. T-storms and rain all night, not looking forward to trekking the football field distance between the house and barn, just might sleep out there on purpose tonight. Oh, threw in a fun photo, my 4 yr old wanted to pose with moonpie.

oh and my sister and I have bets going, she has a QH mare due right now and we are betting on who has a baby first. They both seem to be in line with each other on the signs. We are excited to see if the have them the same day, think it would be cool.

and thank you castlerock...I think my nerves will continue to be shot until this baby is safely on the ground.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

From the pictures, I think baby still needs to line up a bit. No worries, though, a few good rolls and she'll get baby into position. Also, baby will appear to move a bit more forward -- what we call being "forward of center". Since she's growing a nice udder, I think she will probably do more filling -- you will see those nipples separate a bit more -- and she'll be ready to go. But at this stage, things can change very quickly, so we're happy you're with her at night. Many of us have spent our overnights in the barn with these mommas. Most do just fine, but it is sure a blessing to be there if you're needed.

I've had a few sneaky mares that I had to actually sleep in their stalls -- just to be sure I was there when they decided to deliver. Guess they thought they weren't going to get rid of me until they put that baby on the ground! LOL


----------



## JAX (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't worry about the swelling in front of the nipples I would say about 1/2 of mine have done that and sometimes it seems to me like its milk that's ready to dump right into the bags and sometimes it all becomes one really huge bag lol.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Been a few days. How is Moonpie doing?


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 27, 2014)

paintponylvr said:


> Been a few days. How is Moonpie doing?


Well we are at a stand still right now. No more forward progress for the past few days. I will take some photos this morning for you all to view, maybe you will see changes I do not but from what I see she isn't moving forward. I think she is going to keep this baby in there forever. My mom is coming home for a few days on a work break, it would be nice if she has it while she is here. My mom has been driving my crazy calling everyday asking about her progress.


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 30, 2014)

These are pictures from today, her vulva looks a little darker and there is a bulbous looking protrusion that I guess is tissue but not really sure. It was more obvious this morning than this evening but still visible. She looks the same to me still but maybe you all will see a difference.


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

She's looking good! Baby needs to be rolled into position a bit more -- so she's not quite as wide as she looks tonight. It looks like baby is riding heavy on the left side, which is also the side you're seeing the 'protrusion' on -- kind of looks like a blood vessel under pressure to me, but I'm not a vet. I wouldn't worry at this point, as baby is putting a lot of pressure on everything!

She's looking good and moving ahead nicely. A little more elongation, and a few good rolls to get baby in position, and move a bit forward of center, and she should be good to go! Keep watching her closely! Things can change quickly!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 31, 2014)

So good to see Moonpie! Looks like we are in the homestretch! Cant wait to see her wee one!


----------



## jstarr78 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well I was hopeful last night that something would happen, a lot of lip twitching and tail swishing but alas, still waiting. Moonpie was happy to see breakfast coming this morning, and enjoyed a few rolls out in the paddock as soon as she got in there. she has been in the stall for two days straight because it has been raining but the sunshine is back today and almost 70 outside. I have attached today's pictures. I am exhausted, between her and work and the 8 other horses on the property. Plus yesterday my sheep jumped through a barn window( through the glass) not sure why, but cut her leg and had to chase her down to doctor her leg.

Also this warm weather means tune ups are due. My mom is having me do a full 60 day session on her s

Saddlebred cross, (anyone else not like riding a saddlebred lol, I find them so uncomfortable). also going to get the new mini gelding zeus out and start working on cart training. Was told he pulled a cart before so hopefully just going to be a refresher. Then the two 2 year old colts need to have more ground work. Come on moonpie have your baby so that's one less thing I have to worry about.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2014)

I Cant help but Laugh as I totally understand what you are going thru as I am in the same boat.

Come on Moonpie , if you have your baby it may start the rest of the mares, to begin foaling.

Good Luck Hope all goes Perfectly


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 2, 2014)

Moonpie is diong well today, still enjoying the warming weather. Still enjoying being pregnant lol.. I think she is holding it in to annoy me. Good news for my sister, her QH mare foaled yesterday, she got a beautiful little april fools colt. Looks to be a bay but she says he has gray around his eyes so maybe will roan out. Added a picture of him. Hopefully moonpie will follow suit now.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2014)

What a super looking colt - your sister must be thrilled. Please send our congratulations.


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 2, 2014)

Got moonpie out this evening for some pampering. Brushed her and braided her tail.(looks terrible, not much of a braider) Maybe some promising progrss. I thought she had dropped already but she is definately looking very v-shaped. What are your thoughts? Her bag is a little more full than earlier and her vulva looks more elongated(and some soft stools, can see evidence of that on er behind). I don't know, starting to think I see stuff because of my eagerness.


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like she's getting close...Good luck!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 2, 2014)

She is very V'd and elongated. Won't be much longer to wait.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 2, 2014)

She looks like she's very close keep a good eye on her for now on

congrats to your sister on a very handsome colt


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

VERY handsome colt.

She's definitely 'within range'. She'll need a few good rolls to get that baby lined up, but don't leave her alone now. She is surely dropped and "V'd" and looks elongated enough say she'll foal soon for you. Make a nice straw/hay bed and watch. It won't be long now!

Pretty girl!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree with the others - baby is on it's way!! Dont leave her side!!

Looking forward to hearing an announcement.


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 3, 2014)

How is she today?


----------



## amyjoy85 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks close. I wouldn't leave her. We just lost a colt because of not being there. Don't want anyone else to have to deal with that if possible. 5 min late is too late. Good luck and happy foaling


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 7, 2014)

Has she foaled yet??


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 7, 2014)

Has she foaled yet??


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Please give an update! We're always worried when things are this close, and we don't hear. Praying you've just been busy with your new baby!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry I haven't updated in a few days. I have been suffering from the worst sinus infection. Moonpie hasn't foaled yet. Her bag is a bit larger and her rear is softened a lot bit no new signs that I can tell. Pics aren't great tonight my phone isn't great at pics in the dark. Will get better ones. Not sure what she is waiting on lol


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

She is waiting to elongate more, and get that baby rolled into position for birthing, if you ask me! LOL She's dropping, but baby needs to move 'forward-of-center' and get better lined up. Plus, she needs to soften and elongate so baby has a nice exit! She's moving ahead, and things can change very quickly, so keep a good eye on her. A few good rolls, and things can move ahead quickly!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 14, 2014)

I think we are getting closer. The pictures from tonight have her looking much thinner and her bag looks fuller. Her nipples look thicker as well and I could see a droplet formed at the end of one of them. We are supposed to have some major thunderstorms tonight so going to be a long one.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2014)

Her udder is looking great, Best of luck


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2014)

Expecting an announcement any time now - good luck!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 15, 2014)

No baby yet. Caught her laying down a lot last night but still waiting. She is very moody today, wouldn't let me touch her at all. Threatened to bite


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

Changes in behavior is a sign we look for. Some get cuddly, some get feisty! Keep us posted!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 18, 2014)

Caught her laying down a lot last night. She kept bobbing her head up and down and looking at her side but stood up after about 30 min of this activity. Looking really thin. Bag is about the same and still looks like she needs to elongate more. Come on moonpie momma wants a good nights sleep lol


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds like she's 'slab-sided' which says that baby is "locked and loaded". Bag can fill at foaling, remember, so can you get a couple of pictures for us to see how she's doing? Sounds like she's moving ahead nicely. Can't wait to see an update!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well ladies moonpie is still holding out. Observed her laying down a lot last night, and kept hoping this is it but she fooled me again. She does look a lot thinner now, I have photos from this evening. Her poo was looking a bit softer from this evening, so if anything I can say is more forward progress. Hope you all had a wonder Easter.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like baby is moving forward of center, and getting into position -- especially if she's looking more slab-sided.

Keep good watch now. Things could happen quickly!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 22, 2014)

No pictures to update with today. I am not sure she is feeling well tonight. Instead of being more aggressive like she has been lately she wanted a lot of attention. She kept knickering at me when I tried to leave her stall. What makes me think she isn't feeling so great is she doesn't want to move around her too much. I think she was standing in the same corner of the stall most of the day. When I checked her about an hour ago she was laying down, and kept laying her head back and her breathing was really labored sounding. She just seems very exhausted to me. Still no baby and she didn't seem like she was in labor to me while she was laying down. She did eat most of her feed today so maybe its just me overthinking.


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 22, 2014)

Stay close to her tonight, she could be feeling uncomfortable because her labor is starting, and she doesn't want you to leave her. But I'll let the more experienced Aunties answer this...what do you guys think?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Keep a very close eye on her. The foal maybe in an uncomfortable position & may need a roll or two so that its in the correct position or as Diane calls it "Lined Up". Have you noticed what her Manure is like at the moment ? Cow pats/Pies are a great indication that she's cleaning out her system for the "Big" arrival.

I wouldn't leave her at this stage, as other have said previously "it all happens very quickly"

Good luck , wishing you the safest of arrivals


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes any change in behaviour, particularly to being extra clingy, can be a sure sign that foaling is close so dont leave her side!!

Good luck!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

DITTO!!!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well ladies, we stayed up pretty late last night and still no baby. She continued with her behavior I described last night. This morning she is still more pokey behaving than usual. I put her int he corral for exercise(and so I can clean her stall) but almost had to drag her there. Took pictures for you all to look over and tell me what you think.


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 23, 2014)

I also did a 20 day comparison set of photos to see how far we have come.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2014)

You are going to see a baby before very long I think - she looks about ready from your pictures. You posted that you "stayed up pretty late last night but no baby", if this means that you were not right beside her ALL night, then please make sure you are from now on, it is just not worth the risk - both to the mare or the coming foal - to leave her alone now.






Good luck - I think you will be posting an announcement here very soon!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

That "elongation" pictures shows she's really ready to go, so as Anna says, please don't leave her unattended. Udder looks good, baby forward of center....so there is nothing holding her back! She could go any minute and she may REALLY need you there. Certainly not worth the risk to miss being there if you're needed.

Keep us posted. I expect your announcement VERY soon!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 24, 2014)

I am happy to announce that around 12pm-2pm Moonpie delivered a healthy little colt. I know you all preached to me not to leave her alone but I was expecting a middle of the night baby. Ran to town and came back to a baby on the ground. I am very blessed that there were no complications and that she delivered safely on her own. He was already up on his feet when I discovered him, and I have observed him nursing and having a bowl movement. My vet is coming out in the morning to do a 24hr check on them both. I am so excited that the wait is over and we have a cute little baby. Now we have to come up with a name to call him.

As it looks now he appears to be a bay, but looking closer he has lighter color around his eyes so maybe he will roan out. His sire is a blue roan appy so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2014)

How cute



congrats!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't get enough of him. Thanks you guys. I am a little concerned. Is it normal for him to be breathing a little raspy? He has sounded very congested since I saw him and I have watched him cough some too? Sorry, new momma syndrome is starting up again.


----------



## atotton (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here are some more pictures. Moonpie is a great mom. Very protective though. I have to watch how close I get or she nips or kicks at me. I like that she is a protective momma though, and she lets him nurse easily so that's great as well.

It's funny I think I am obsessed now. when I found him it scared me because he was lying all the way down and i was like omg his he alive. I ran into the stall and basically popped him on the side and he shot up. I then immediately ran to the house and called my sister and she asked me if we had a colt or a filly and I was like uh, I didn't check. I then dropped the phone and ran back to the barn to check. My sister was still on the phone and i ran back inside, yelled it's a boy over the phone and come over and hung up and ran back outside. I have been periodically going out and just staring at him. he is a little shy but such a beautiful little miracle.


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2014)

As to the raspy sounding breathing, while not normal, it is possible he could have aspirated some birthing fluids on his way out. Keep an eye on him, and if he sound worse, get the vet out sooner, otherwise, have the vet check it tomorrow at your scheduled appointment. If I'm wrong on my thinking about this, the other aunties will call me on it.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 24, 2014)

congratulations on your handsome little guy


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

It is most likely he inhaled some fluid during the time he was trying to get out of the sack. As Chanda said, watch him for any more signs of congestion, and have the vet listen to his lungs tomorrow to see if the fluid has collected. The coughing is probably from the irritation of the fluid in his lungs -- like when we get a "chest cold" and the fluid makes us cough to help clear it out.

He's a handsome little guy, and so glad you were lucky enough to have a healthy little one on the ground. You can just never tell with these ladies, and she was ready to go. Nothing says they will foal at night, so it's always important to keep watch constantly when they are as ready to go as she was last night.

CONGRATULATIONS!! He's a cutie!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 24, 2014)

congrads on your sweet baby! isnt it fun?


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 24, 2014)

crisco41 said:


> congrads on your sweet baby! isnt it fun?


It is sooo much fun!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

ENJOY.....ENJOY.....ENJOY!!! Such a handsome little boy!


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 24, 2014)

Castle and Chanda,

I have been keeping an eye on him. So far the raspy sound isn't getting any worse and he is moving around and nursing well so I think he will be ok until the vet comes out tomorrow. He is so sweet but so very shy. He hides behind momma and peeks out at you. So Sweet.


----------



## Bailey (Apr 24, 2014)

He's so cute...Congratulations!


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 24, 2014)

Well congrats!! Such a cute little guy! Just loved following you and your mare until this beautiful birth...Thank you so much for keeping us all updated! So excited for you!!


----------



## JAX (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats on a very sweet looking little boy!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2014)

Just adding my congratulations on your very cute little colt!!






Yes the congestion is probably due to him not clearing the bag quickly enough at birth, but your vet will check that all is well. Dont forget plenty of mushy feeds for Moonpie over the next few days and her Ivermectin wormer (should be within 12 hours, but 24 will do) if you haven't already done it.

Weather permitting, any safe outside time that you can give them will not only do her good but help with baby's lungs - as long as Moonpie doesn't rush around. When a mare is used to being out and about regularly, the longer she is kept 'restricted' due to a new foal the more likely she is to rush around once allowed her freedom again, not good for a baby's first trip outside!

He is such a cute little fella - keep those pictures coming please.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2014)

He's lovely . Congratulations on the arrival


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2014)

What a cute colt!! He's a doll and congratulations to you and Moonpie.


----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 27, 2014)

The vet visit went well. Little Chipper isn't raspy anymore and the vet gave him a clean bill of health. Moonpie is also doing well. He is such a little doll. He is being well imprinted on. The kids just want to love all over him. The first thing my fiance asked is if we could house train him and bring him in the house, lol.

The only problem I am faced with now is we did all the preparing for a baby as far as having her stall ready and watching her but we are unsure of when and where we are going to turn them out. Our corral is high enough for the him to walk right out from under it and we have stray dogs that come around. I think I could put them in there under supervision and moonpie is a very protective mom but we are concerned. And then we are unsure if we can turn them out to pasture at some point. They were kept with another mini and a racking mare, and the fencing is all bobwire. We have also been battling a coyote issue for a year now and it terrifies me to put him out there anytime soon. So we are now brainstorming where we can possible put new fencing up and make a place that is safe for them.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2014)

Perhaps a few rolls of the "square" fencing rolls could be added on the inside of the existing fence, until he gets old enough to not find himself rolled outside, and his mom on the other side. I have barbed wire here on some pastures, but the little foaling paddock has the 4" square fencing to keep the little ones from rolling out side the fence.


----------

